# curly spalted ambrosia maple



## duckman (Apr 22, 2017)

just got home from a long road trip for work I droped this spalted log and another not spalted ambrosia maple curly log off at the mill before I left . they kilned the spaled one and just put the other in yesterday

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 22, 2017)

Nice curl in those bottom ones.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duckman (Apr 22, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> Nice curl in those bottom ones.


thanks buddy heres the real reason I had to get back here

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 22, 2017)

All the species I enjoy, only one missing is the big sunfish. But ba mess of jumbo perch like that is delish. Walleye aint to shabby either!


----------



## duckman (Apr 22, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> All the species I enjoy, only one missing is the big sunfish. But ba mess of jumbo perch like that is delish. Walleye aint to shabby either!


lol we had another stringer had 12 or so giant bluegills on it we caught 6 walleye over 8 lbs last night were going back out on the rocks here in about an hour they realy start slaming those huskie jerks about 10 or 11 the bites on

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## duckman (Apr 22, 2017)

duckman said:


> l


----------



## DKMD (Apr 22, 2017)

Cool wood and a good looking mess of fish... you're doing alright, Duck!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## CWS (Apr 23, 2017)

Awesome planks and spending time with family is awesome.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 23, 2017)

Good to see you back Duck, looks like a great time with family! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 23, 2017)

Duckman!!! Good to see ya playing with wood and keeping those fish populations in check!!! That perch is a whopper!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duckman (Apr 23, 2017)

gman2431 said:


> Duckman!!! Good to see ya playing with wood and keeping those fish populations in check!!! That perch is a whopper!!!



thanks cody got 4 walleye last night  turkey season starts tommorrow

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 23, 2017)

Never seen a yellow perch or walleye in real life!! But plenty of those crappie I have!!


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 23, 2017)

Good lookin fish!! Miss those nights on the rocks below Garrison Dam. Hauled some dandy walleye out fishing that late night shift. Made for some long days at work though! Fish til midnight, half hour drive home, clean fish, get to bed about 2 am, get up at 7 am, go to work, do it all over again the next night! Sometimes fish that bite for weeks at a time below the damn. Probably kill me in my old age now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

